# Use me as a seat



## PrincePeel (Jun 23, 2020)

Ermm.. hi?
I was wondering if anyone would like to just sit on my face. Ya know, smother me completely with a big butt.
DM me if interested.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 23, 2020)

<_the cat portals above you and as he falls on you, sits on your face and looks around obliviously> 

<snicker>_


----------



## PrincePeel (Jun 23, 2020)

Mambi said:


> <_the cat portals above you and as he falls on you, sits on your face and looks around obliviously>
> 
> <snicker>_



<groans as I fall to the floor with big cat butt smothering my face. I try to squirm>


----------



## cowboi (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Tyno (Jun 28, 2020)

*pulls out cartoonishly large cigarette and shoves the butt part of it in your face*


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

My body is ready


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 29, 2020)

If that is what you prefer, sure, why not? I'll try a shot at this.


----------



## PrincePeel (Jun 29, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> If that is what you prefer, sure, why not? I'll try a shot at this.


Epic


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 29, 2020)

You use these forums correct? It would make things a lot easier for me, since this is the only place I use.


----------



## PrincePeel (Jun 29, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> You use these forums correct? It would make things a lot easier for me, since this is the only place I use.


Yeah that’s fine with me.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 29, 2020)

Ah good. Now then, you requested for a dm right?


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 29, 2020)

I can't because I'm in a commited relationship so have this gif of a pufferfish:


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 29, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> I can't because I'm in a commited relationship so have this gif of a pufferfish:




Huh...


----------



## PrincePeel (Jun 29, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Ah good. Now then, you requested for a dm right?


I did request DM yes


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 29, 2020)

Gotcha. I'll shoot ya one.


----------



## PrincePeel (Jun 15, 2022)

It’s been a while, but… I’m still
Open for this


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

PrincePeel said:


> It’s been a while, but… I’m still
> Open for this


Maybe.. but.. for how long or something


----------



## PrincePeel (Jun 16, 2022)

The Shy Dragon said:


> Maybe.. but.. for how long or something


How long for what exactly?


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

PrincePeel said:


> How long for what exactly?


..nevermind. wasn't sure if i'd use you as a seat anyway.. i don tknow how itll work


----------



## PrincePeel (Jun 16, 2022)

The Shy Dragon said:


> ..nevermind. wasn't sure if i'd use you as a seat anyway.. i don tknow how itll work


Fair enough, I respect your choice ^^


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 16, 2022)

I’d use you as a bed but not a seat


----------



## PrincePeel (Jun 19, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> I’d use you as a bed but not a seat


In what way?


----------

